# Do You Own a Valuable CCG Card...?



## El Mahdi (Apr 17, 2012)

Baseball, football, and other sports trading cards can be worth a pretty penny, but there's a sprawling universe of "non-sports" trading cards out there, too. And while none of them can quite match up to a nice Honus Wagner, there's still no shortage of money changing hands over these collectibles.

Here are ten of the most valuable collectible cards out there, but be warned: if the thought of printed bits of thin cardboard selling for thousands of dollars makes your blood pressure climb, you may want to have your meds at hand.

*The 10 priciest collectible cards*

The 10 priciest collectible cards | Unplugged - Yahoo! Games


----------



## fanboy2000 (Apr 18, 2012)

I never owned any of those cards, but I did have a Darth Vader for the Star Wars CCG from Decipher back in "the day". As people my age sometimes say.

$4,500 for Adam Bomb may be a little optimistic, but I suspect it's pricier than Nasty Nick. Adam Bomb was the mascot of Garbage Pale Kids. While not gross, the pun tickled kids who grew up in the death throws of the cold war. 

Also, Garbage Pale Kids were stickers, not cards.


----------



## Cor Azer (Apr 18, 2012)

Never had one of those top ten; my most valuable were two beta Moxes.


----------



## CAFRedblade (Apr 18, 2012)

Garbage Pail Kids had both Stickers and Cards, plus I think I remember some attempt at a MAD like magazine/comic... 

I had a few of them back in the day.


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 18, 2012)

Eh, I've got a Wasteland in Magic, which is worth like $40 because it's mean and good in tournaments. I should sell it, because it's no fun to play against friends.

Oh yeah, and a few dual lands, which might push $60 a pop. No big-ticket items, though.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 18, 2012)

1) I have at least two complete sets of M:tG's Lotus & Moxen...and others besides.

2)







> Bartolomeoz
> has no status.
> 
> Registered User
> ...



Reported


----------



## Umbran (Apr 18, 2012)

Not any more.  But several years ago, I did finance a good chunk of my honeymoon on the sale of a Black Lotus....


----------



## Mercutio01 (Apr 18, 2012)

I wish. However, looking through the a value catalog last night, and knowing that my cards are probably VF at best, F on average, I realized I could probably net $500 or so for my collection. I'll have to look through my storage unit and go through them card by card. I could use the $500 a lot more than a bunch of Unlimited, Revised, and Ice Age cards that do little more than make me nostalgic.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 18, 2012)

Not anymore.  I sold my Magic collection and that financed about 3 of my Gen Con trips and also got me most of the Planscape, Changeling, and other RPG product lines I collect.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 21, 2012)

I owned 4 of each of the duel lands once upon a time.  I'd like to say I don't any more because I sold them, but instead, they went missing...


----------



## Olli (Apr 24, 2012)

i had the Lotus and all the rest of the power9. They now pay for the education of my son


----------



## Man in the Funny Hat (Apr 25, 2012)

I thought the only card of value for playing CCG's is the one that says "Visa" on the front.


----------



## fanboy2000 (Apr 25, 2012)

Man in the Funny Hat said:


> I thought the only card of value for playing CCG's is the one that says "Visa" on the front.



Cost: 5 Swamps.

Type: Enchantment

Text: This card is everywhere you want to be.


----------

